# Primary fermentation too long



## hphaneuf (Feb 1, 2009)

I am atempting to make my first batch of wine from a wine making kit. I followed the directions on the primary fermentation and after 1 week I checked my readings and they had not changed. Since it's winter and my house temperatures go down at night I figured it just wasn't ready to rack to the carboy yet. I also changed the thermostat to be at a constant 70 degrees. I was busy working during the week and didn't take another reading until the following weekend (13 days after starting). Now my hydrometer reads .998 and I notice there is no bubbling going through the airlock. I think I did not rack my wine when I should have and left it in the primary fermentor too long. Will this spoil my batch?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 1, 2009)

Everything sounds pretty good to me, but some more info would be nice.

1) which kit? Be as specific as possible.

2) what was the starting specific gravity and temperature and date?

3) after one week, the sg had not changed? is that right?

4) it's now 13 days later? and the sg is .998? sounds good to me. I'd rack to carboy now.

and please answer the above questions

Steve


----------

